# Grim Fandango Windows XP



## Ralphie101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm Having trouble installing an official copy of Grim Fandango with Windows XP. Whenever I try to run install it doesn't bring up the setup menu. there aren't any error messages. I've tried switching the .exe file to compatibility for both Windows98/me and windows 95. I've also disabled hyperthreading for my processor. I have the latest version of Direct X. My system specs are as followsell Dimension DIM9100 Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHZ 2.9GHZ. 1.GB of RAM.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Ralphie101 said:


> I'm Having trouble installing an official copy of Grim Fandango with Windows XP. Whenever I try to run install it doesn't bring up the setup menu. there aren't any error messages. I've tried switching the .exe file to compatibility for both Windows98/me and windows 95. I've also disabled hyperthreading for my processor. I have the latest version of Direct X. My system specs are as followsell Dimension DIM9100 Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHZ 2.9GHZ. 1.GB of RAM.


Try looking here

http://www.grimfandango.net/?page=launcher


----------

